# Coyote in rain



## deano669203 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thought about hunting tomorrow. .....do they come out if its raining or just stay in the den? New to yote hunting and get very addicting already!! Just what I need another hobby! Lol lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

If wild animals stayed in when it rained, how would they eat on a rainy day? For that matter, how many of them live in rain-proof homes?

They're not people, don't apply human attributes to them. 

Rain doesn't bother animals. 

Prey animals dislike wind and would rather stay home because they can't smell predators. They will move in wind, but much less than normal. Some people think that means predators will be moving less because there's less to eat. Some think it means they'll move more because they have to work harder to find their prey.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Many folks think that coyotes (as foxes) spend a lot of time in dens. Actually they spend most of their lives above ground. IMO it takes some _severe_ weather to get them to go into a hole. DENS are the underground places they USE when they are having pups and that covers a brief period in the spring. 
Personally,I find it very unpleasant to hunt in rain and I really don't want my equipment (rifle, e-caller, etc) getting wet. I also doubt that coyotes will be very active when it's raining. All of that is enough for me to limit my hunting to dry days. And yes....I'm an oldtimer!


----------



## deano669203 (Nov 7, 2011)

Was thinking about going tomorrow evening......we will see how much rain

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

I myself have the itch to get out..I have a hard time bringing myself to do it when deer seasons are still going just for the fact I would probably see a big buck..yes thats the way my luck goes. I guess I wait till January.  I'll just staying after the deer for now. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

If your coyote hunting during deer season its legal to shoot deer as long as you throw on some hunters orange like a hat or something before you shoot. I often carry two rifles or a bow during deer season or a shotgun during bird season. I've had several nice bucks come in within 3 or 4 minutes of calling, howls and distress! Also in my opinion shooting this time of year can sometimes attract coyotes because it usually means bird or deer guts. Never tried starting out a stand with a shot but its a thought.


----------

